# Aflatoxin



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This report says in certain areas they are testing every load of corn for aflatoxin as it comes in taking an extra ten minutes before you can leave the scale.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/aflatoxin-wries-piling-up_2-ar26068


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Local elevator is testing here. Elevator in the next two counties aren't testing at all! Ours is rejecting anything over 100 ppb, $.75 dock for over 20 ppb.

Here's the kicker. Many loads have been rejected. Driver goes down the road and returns 20 minutes. Load passes without ANY dockage!

We can't figure out what's going on. If I remember right. 20 ppb is 1 kernel in 600,000.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Checking every load here too at every elevator. Ten minutes will not hurt any one this year when it takes 40 to 100 acres to load a semi.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Testing here as well. Guy at the CO OP says they haven't rejected much I think they are just screwn with the farmers again! Martin


----------

